# Problem



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

MY dog just growled at me what should I do differently???:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

(couldn't resist....sorry)


----------



## Aaron Myracle (May 2, 2011)

Use more lube.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

.45 1 shot


----------



## Christina Kennedy (Aug 25, 2010)

get a new one....


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

give her the dang steak!


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> MY dog just growled at me what should I do differently???:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> (couldn't resist....sorry)



well its clear isnt it? time to sign in for some dogpsyc. classes quickly!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> well its clear isnt it? time to sign in for some dogpsyc. classes quickly!


Yes, Alice that's a good suggestion. Joby, how did it make you feel when your dog growled at you? We're you angry or sad after the event? Perhaps there are unresolved inner puppy issues that need to be resolved with her. Let's explore this topic for a while shall we?


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Feed her when she is hungry and let her sleep on the bed and sit on the couch more. If she needs more room, you scoot over!


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Feed her when she is hungry and let her sleep on the bed and sit on the couch more. If she needs more room, you scoot over!


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Good one Michelle


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Joby havent you learnt by now that saying NO to your dog is a very bad thing ? your dog is allowed to do as it wishes, whenever it wishes, wherever it whishes....I would run out and get her some nice toys and a pound of steak to try and solve the situation....god forbid next time she might even lift a lip and show you some teeth...try and soothe her back into her place as owner and you as servant...

then again? a nice big fat juice boot up her ass might fix it just as quickly :lol:


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

Put a bag over your face


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I had a dog growl at me once; now if I could only remember what it was I did. I remember he bit me after that so it couldn't have ended well.

DFrost


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I heard once that what you should do to punish your dog when she's bad is to bite her ear. This is what alpha wolves do to maintain order in the pack.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

leslie cassian said:


> I heard once that what you should do to punish your dog when she's bad is to bite her ear. This is what alpha wolves do to maintain order in the pack.


The WDF disclaimer is: we are not responsible for injuries to anyone trying various techniques displayed in this forum, on your dog, ha ha. 

DFrost


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Growl back.


----------



## Cassandra Lane (Jul 2, 2010)

Reward with a high-pitched 'O no, Fifi! Please stop!' The dog of coarse thinks you are saying 'Good boy! Filet Mignon for you!'


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Hmmmm my FUR BABY has growled at me and wanted to kill me several times with me putting a physical correction on him but he is a Rotti and it is ok for them to growl and bite, right....plus he has a tail and the tail created the issue...I think :-k


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Doug Zaga said:


> plus he has a tail


That may be animal abuse.

DFrost


----------



## Cassandra Lane (Jul 2, 2010)

Doug by inhumanely making your rott keep his tail you have given him an identity crisis! And he's self conscious to boot!


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Cassandra Lane said:


> Doug by inhumanely making your rott keep his tail you have given him an identity crisis! And he's self conscious to boot!


 
Not fair to the poor boy but I didn't have a choice...he was born out in that backward country where Alice and Selena are :razz:


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

You need to go to Petsmart and sign up for some dog training classes, buy your self a gentle leader and feed him a bunch more. LOLOLOLOLOL

Terry


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

There are some good suggestions...I dont want to hurt the dog though...

I know "I" have a dominance problem, I think the growling happens when she is scared...I want the dog to feel more safe and confident around me..so she wont growl.

I let her in the bed and she growled again, so I gave her my pillow, I think she was just jealous that she did not have one.

I went in a big field this morning and layed down because I wanted the dog to stop having panic attacks, and I encouraged her to climb on top of me, in her new "thundershirt" that seemed to work well, the dog climbed right up on top om and started nipping at me and finally ripped my shirt half way off, so I gave her some pieces of dried liver, she was less anxious..

I got a clicker so when the dog growls I click and feed her treats, so she knows that she doesnt have to be scared...I encourage strangers to help with the issues to. The problem is now, she growls at strangers too...but that is because I didn't socialize her much...and she is scared.

I know she might just be mad at me for making her do stuff, before letting her play with her toys, so now I am trying, giving her the toy first, and freeshaping and clicking when she is in the correct position. At first it was working great, but now she comes into position and starts growling at me, I think she is driving the handler ow whatever, not sure. I know she doesnt like me to control the toy, It was making her scared, when I try to take it away, so know I just let her chew it to pieces, she seems to like that better.

When the kids pet her, she really likes that, she growls at them when they stop, because she thinks they dont like her, so I make them pet her, I think she likes them more now, really likes them, because she started humping the 12 yr old, the 16 year old is kinda sad, because she doesnt like him that much...She doesnt try to hump me cause I have the dominance issues, when I am above her, so I lay on the floor, she did try it once, so I know deep down sh really likes me.

I tried eating her kibble and it tasted horrible, no wonder she was feeling sad...so now she eats regular meals with us, we give her her plate first, and when she is done we let her eat off of our plates, so she knows that we are good people and that we will share with her...

I started letting her on the couch, instead of crating her, cause that was just too cruel..she growled some at first, if you try to sit on it or move her, cause she was scared she was gonna lose her seat. Just to be fair we move off of it now, and we have a new "move your meat, lose your seat policy" for the people here, if she gets the seat its only fair that she keeps it. she doesn't growl anymore, you can tell by her posture when she is feeling threatened, so I don't want to scare her with direct eye contact when she is in my chair. 

I will try this for a month or two, along some of your suggestions. After that, I might try to pinch her ear, or slap her under her chin, but I want to give it some time to work, I dont like abusing animals.

I will probably just work on this problem and stop trying to dominate her by making her listen, after all she is my friend, and I dont boss my friends around..she likes to bite stuff and wrestle, so I will work more on letting her bite me, maybe some ground work. I will run away from her, and fall down when she bites me, and will try a muzzle too, so she isn't scared she might hurt me.
I ordered a Comfy control harness, for walking I think collars are just too mean.
You guys are great, with your help I know I can be a better owner.
thanks for the advice..


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks like you got a winner thread going Joby. Keep up the good work son. :grin:


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> MY dog just growled at me what should I do differently???:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> (couldn't resist....sorry)


Bite his ear.


----------



## mike finn (Jan 5, 2011)

leslie cassian said:


> I heard once that what you should do to punish your dog when she's bad is to bite her ear. This is what alpha wolves do to maintain order in the pack.


I saw on the discovery chanel a show about elephants. The incomming alpha male will sodomize the out going old bull. Maybe you could use this technique to establish your self as the pack leader. Just remember you do what the incomming bull does. Doing it the other way just makes the dogs behavior problems worse, trust me!


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

terry devine said:


> you need to go to petsmart and sign up for some dog training classes, buy your self a gentle leader and feed him a bunch more. Lololololol
> 
> terry


rotflmao


----------



## Holden Sawyer (Feb 22, 2011)

Ellen Piepers said:


> Put a bag over your face


Damn, I read that just as a took a sip of coffee --


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Does the dog wet your bed at night too?:razz:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

mike finn said:


> I saw on the discovery chanel a show about elephants. The incomming alpha male will sodomize the out going old bull. Maybe you could use this technique to establish your self as the pack leader. Just remember you do what the incomming bull does. Doing it the other way just makes the dogs behavior problems worse, trust me!


:-o Remind me not to argue if a bull elephant want's to take over my pack. 8-[


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

Take the dog to a pet psycic so you will know exactly what you did that was wrong. Then feed more cookies and say you're sorry.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Feed it small children and gun powder.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Have you tried hitting her with a rolled up newspaper?


----------



## Cassandra Lane (Jul 2, 2010)

Leslie I tried your suggestion but the dog took the paper out of my hands and shredded it? What should I have done? I'm so confused, I yelled 'give' 20 times...I think she's deaf.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

I think you need to consult an expert such as VIctoria Stilwell and her "Positive Reinforcement Only" training (even though she is FOS and has used Koehler methods, on TV LOL)


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Did you have to go to the bathroom when it growled at you? I think you can get a service dog vest if the dog needs to remind you to go pee.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Erynn Lucas said:


> Take the dog to a pet psycic so you will know exactly what you did that was wrong. Then feed more cookies and say you're sorry.


 
OMG! :lol: I had a run-in with one. Absolutely hysterical and a little frightening too. She "worked" via email. :-o


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Cassandra Lane said:


> Leslie I tried your suggestion but the dog took the paper out of my hands and shredded it? What should I have done? I'm so confused, I yelled 'give' 20 times...I think she's deaf.


Have you seen a vet to have her hearing checked? It's entirely possible that she is deaf. 

On the other hand, she may have a very common condition known as selective deafness which means she can hear certain sounds, such as the rattle of a food bowl or the word 'cookie', but is unable to hear other sounds, like sit, down, come here, or in your case, give. There is a cure for this, but it is a difficult process and requires you to spend time interacting with your dog on an almost daily basis. Sometimes up to five or ten minutes a day of one on one focused attention. As this is a difficult and time consuming process, I suggest that you just embrace your dog despite her disability and continue to love her for who she is. 

Give her a big hug from me.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

leslie cassian said:


> Have you seen a vet to have her hearing checked? It's entirely possible that she is deaf.
> On the other hand, she may have a very common condition known as selective deafness


This is very true as I suffer from this condition myself. I can hear "honey dinner is ready" but the sounds of "can you help with this?" elude my hearing threshold. Doctors are baffled!


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Maureen A Osborn said:


> I think you need to consult an expert such as VIctoria Stilwell and her "Positive Reinforcement Only" training (even though she is FOS and has used Koehler methods, on TV LOL)


HAHAHAHA hate when that happens :twisted:


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Keith Jenkins said:


> This is very true as I suffer from this condition myself. I can hear "honey dinner is ready" but the sounds of "can you help with this?" elude my hearing threshold. Doctors are baffled!


Keith have they identified that condition?? I think I suffer from it too LOL...


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Selective hearing !!!!!!!!


----------

